# Rolled corn on the cob?



## natdiamond (May 23, 2011)

I watched a partial episode of Best in Smoke on the food network. The one with Famous Dave. And it looked like after they grilled it, they rolled it in something? I Didn't catch what it was. It looked like some kind of cornmeal mix maybe? It sparked my interest. Anyone know of a recipe where you roll corn on the cob in stuff?

It appeared to be rolled in it just before serving.


----------



## ccpropilot (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw that episode too!  I Could not STAND the guy who won. He just seemed like a pompis jerk who didn't really wanna be there. Oh well....

As for the corn I was wondering the same thing! To me (and I dvr'd it and played it back) it looked to me like it was grilled, buttered, and rolled in a cornmeal/black pepper/salt mix. That is a totally wild guess--but to my naked eye--looking at a still picture on my 52" plasma---that is the best I could come up with. Any other thoughts??


----------

